# I dislike earthy scents



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2007)

....... but know I need at least 1 for fall & 1 for winter. What's your favorite fall earthy scent? winter earthy scent?


----------



## naturemama (Sep 4, 2007)

I like the pine, balsam, scents for winter.  It reminds me of the Christmas tree.

If that is what you mean by earthy     I also love Patchouli   and for some reason, in my area, patchouli scented soap sells well.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2007)

All of my scents these days seem to be food related. I just think I *need* a wood or herb, or something to offer the non food fans.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Vanilla Patch or Black Spruce & Vanilla.

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sandalwood vanilla, patchouli, nag champa


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey that Honey Patchouli from Flickers.. I loved it... very earthy. 

Sandlewood Vanilla, OOOHHH and Sweet Cigar Pipe from flickers


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 14, 2007)

I love Rosewood, Vetiver mixed with Patchouli is also a lovely mix!  For Christmas try Clove, Frankincense, and Myrrh!


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 20, 2007)

Oakmoss & Clary Sage


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 21, 2007)

Oooh Oak Moss and Clary Sage sounds heavenly!!


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh this one's right up my alley :wink: 

a mix of EO's Bergamot,Cinnamon Leaf,Clove Bud,Ginger,Lemon,Nutmeg and Tangerine

a mix of EO's sandalwood,ylang ylang,patchouli,clove bud,cinnamon and cardamom 

a mix of pomagranite Fo, pine and lemon EO

a mix of Tahitian Vanilla FO, and EO's of Cedarwood virginiana, Himalayan cedarwood, Juniperberry, and Rosewood 

tangerine and evergreen FO


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 30, 2007)

I love sandalwood and patchouli.


----------



## Woodi (Nov 30, 2007)

Who can afford sandalwood eo?

I bought some cedarwood yesterday, impulsively, at a gift shop. $4.50 for 15 mls. How the heck much soap can I make with that!!??? 

anyone got a one-bar recipe that works? hehe, I'm gonna design one.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, sandalwood is expensive, but wonderful.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 30, 2007)

I do love a good sandalwood vanilla!


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 3, 2008)

*earthy fragrances*

sweetcakes's sunkissed sage is a great lemon-sage.  i add just a smidgeon of cedarwood.  i like arabian spice for a break from nag champa...for a zippy-fresh lemon-daisies-fresh clean morning shower i love their bonzai.  it's gone before the next batch is cured out.  they have a great violet-earthy/sweet.

monet


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 4, 2008)

I have to say I love pine mixes, sandalwood (I use a FO that is almost an exact match), and tanzanian clove (yum)


----------



## JumpinKaren (Aug 8, 2008)

Juniper sage from Brambleberry is fabulous!

I'm making a big batch of that tomorrow by special request from family.


----------



## Healinya (Aug 16, 2008)

You DON'T like earthy scents?? lol

I love the smell of sage, and it blends well with so many things. Everyone's answer are great. I love earthy scents.

A lot of people like sage because it neutralizes negative energy. Technically its the smoke from the burning leaves that do it, but there should still be an aromatherapy benefit to that.


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Aug 19, 2008)

Frankincense & Myrrh is so swesome for the Fall. I think it seems like meditation.


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

How about a nice citrussy blend? I always think of citrus in winter, because when I was little I always got an orange in my Christmas stocking - family tradition.


----------

